# Just back from Manhattan Club



## DianneL (Jul 1, 2010)

We just returned from a great trip to NYC.  We stayed at the Manhattan Club.  Requested the L-shaped studio, but was't able to get it.  Instead we were in the small box-type room, which was okay.  The Manhattan Club was very nice, however, we were on the 21st floor and the elevators were slow.  We took the "tour" and were told:  (1) they sell one out of every four that take the tour; (2) we will never be able to trade in again through RCI and get a week at the club, maybe get only 3 or 4 days after the four-year wait; (3) the deal will not ever be available again after that date, must take advantage then or it will go away; (4) will always be able to get more from the timeshare than we gave for it, should we sell.  I found all those statements amusing.  As we say on this board, "if the timeshare sales person's lips are moving---------, etc."  For taking the tour we got a $50 credit off our hospitality fee and our choice of two theatre tickets or a $100 dining certificate.  We took the dining certificate as we did not care for the three shows they offered.


----------



## silentg (Jul 2, 2010)

How long was the tour?  I think TS tours are slang for torture, very long and boring and I get turned off when it is a hard sell.  Never buy from the developer or resort.  Much better deals in resale. Thanks to Tug advice.
TerryC


----------



## AFARR (Jul 2, 2010)

DianneL said:


> We just returned from a great trip to NYC.  We stayed at the Manhattan Club.  Requested the L-shaped studio, but was't able to get it.  Instead we were in the small box-type room, which was okay.  The Manhattan Club was very nice, however, we were on the 21st floor and the elevators were slow.  We took the "tour" and were told:  (1) they sell one out of every four that take the tour; (2) we will never be able to trade in again through RCI and get a week at the club, maybe get only 3 or 4 days after the four-year wait; (3) the deal will not ever be available again after that date, must take advantage then or it will go away; (4) will always be able to get more from the timeshare than we gave for it, should we sell.  I found all those statements amusing.  As we say on this board, "if the timeshare sales person's lips are moving---------, etc."  For taking the tour we got a $50 credit off our hospitality fee and our choice of two theatre tickets or a $100 dining certificate.  We took the dining certificate as we did not care for the three shows they offered.



Oh, yes....

You can get more than you paid for it....

These guys must have gotten theirs VERY cheaply!:

http://realestate.shop.ebay.com/Tim...n+club&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## LMD (Jul 2, 2010)

*Tour*

We took the tour while staying there-tour was very high pressure to the point where I was really getting annoyed.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2010)

AFARR said:


> http://realestate.shop.ebay.com/Tim...n+club&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


Isn't that so sad?  I remember how badly I wanted MC when it first opened.  When the first units started showing up on eBay ... I wanted it again.  I'm still in a state of unbelief regarding the resale values on this property.


----------



## AFARR (Jul 2, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Isn't that so sad?  I remember how badly I wanted MC when it first opened.  When the first units started showing up on eBay ... I wanted it again.  I'm still in a state of unbelief regarding the resale values on this property.



I think what kills it is the huge transfer fee, and very high MFs....not that it's not a deal if you want to use it regularly....    I went to a conference in NYC a few weeks before Christmas (a couple of years ago)....the hotel would have been $500/night for the weekend nights (my employer paid).....


----------



## DianneL (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tour Length*

TerryC, the tour was to be 90 minutes.  We were out of there in about 60 minutes.  We showed no interest, and when asked if we wanted to take a tour of one of the units, we said we did not.  The tone of the seller went from sweet and nice to curt and cool.  We then had to talk with a second person and politely told him it was not for us.  That was it.  We were not interested in purchasing a week in NYC, but if we were I would go after one on ebay that was a fraction of the retail price.


----------



## akp (Jul 3, 2010)

*We were at Manhattan Club last week*

In the weeks prior to checking in and during our stay, I think they called us a dozen times to try to get us signed up for the tour.   Plus we got several emails as well.  We figured if they were that high pressure getting you IN to the tour, the pressure at the tour must be enormous.

Plus, in NYC, we had way too much to do and too much fun to have to waste an hour resisting their pressure!

I have to say that it was awesome to check out from a timeshare in NYC...$30 total on the bill!


----------



## lily28 (Jul 3, 2010)

how come it is only $30?  the RCI website mentions there is a resort fee of $25/day for a studio and $30/d for a 1 bedroom?


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

*Candlewood Suites Time Square*

We just returned from a week's exchange at the Candlewood Suites Times Square.  The location was great, the staff very friendly, nobody bothered us about a tour, most things were free - local calls, washer and dryer, coffee, internet, gym.  When we checked out, our bill was Zero!  I would love to stay here again but I do not think this is a regular RCI timeshare.  I think this must have been a promotion through Candlewood.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 3, 2010)

AFARR said:


> Oh, yes....
> 
> You can get more than you paid for it....
> 
> ...


I suppose one could print out this ebay page and pull it out when the salesman makes such claims, but it would only prolong the agony of being in a timeshare presentation.  We did the MC tour in February and found it to be not very high pressured. We enjoyed the dining certificate which was a gift card that could be used at several nice restaurants within a couple of blocks at MC.  We got two nice meals with the card at two different restaurants.  

We actually used to own at MC a few years ago. We bought resale through a TUG ad, enjoyed using it for about three years, and were able to sell it through a TUG ad for a little more than we paid for it. Sadly, those days are long gone.


----------



## akp (Jul 3, 2010)

*Hospitality fee*

The hospitality fee is $15 for a studio x 2 = $30.

Fee for 1 bedroom is $25 / day.

Anita


----------



## akp (Jul 3, 2010)

*Dianne, did they tell you the upgrade schedule?*

During your tour, did they tell you anything about the upgrade schedule?  That was the ONLY thing that had me somewhat tempted me to take a tour.  The unit we stayed in our first two nights (2nd floor Metropolitan Suite units, rented from Manhattan Club) was upgraded and it was very nice.

Let us know what they told you, if anything, about when the timeshare units would be upgraded.

Anita


----------



## DianneL (Jul 4, 2010)

*Upgrade*

Anita, nothing was mentioned about upgrades. 

Dianne


----------



## Blondie (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the biggest reason owners are selling is the lack of inventory. I have heard time and time again the when folks go to book weekends in high season- very far in advance mind you- that there is nothing. Yet, you will see rentals for those very same weeks for the MC on many Internet sites. That has been a common theme expressed here- furstration with using it


----------



## akp (Jul 9, 2010)

*Upgrades:*

Dianne,

When I went by the 2nd floor sales center, they had big display boards showing all the new fabrics, carpet, paint colors, etc. right by the front door.  Did you see that?  I just assumed they'd go into upgrades with you in the update.  The carpet and furnishings in our room (which was 2nd floor) was the upgraded materials.

Anita


----------



## brigechols (Jul 10, 2010)

We just had an incredible stay at the Manhattan Club. Through SFX, we exchanged  into a 1 bedroom unit. Ideal space for our family of four. There was no hospitality fee with this exchange. We opted out of taking a tour. Awesome location near Carnegie Hall and Columbus Circle.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2010)

brigechols said:


> There was no hospitality fee with this exchange.


Glad you had a great time at MC.  I wonder if RCI gets some kind of kickback from the daily hospitality fees that the MC charges RCI exchangers. It is really annoying that they make those charges only for RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2010)

bridgechols, you have it all figured out, and I am green with envy right now.   I hope to have good luck with SFX for another exchange.  I feel grateful to have gotten the 2 bed at Point at Poipu, and if we get New York City for anytime in late May to early June, I would feel so lucky. 

SFX exchanges don't pay the fees?  That's amazing.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Glad you had a great time at MC.  I wonder if RCI gets some kind of kickback from the daily hospitality fees that the MC charges RCI exchangers. It is really annoying that they make those charges only for RCI.



Actually they charge it to II exchanges too -but there aren't many of them as the inventory is limited to only afew specific units.

Remember that you can "thank" II for those fees as they opened that door with the DVC exchange penalty during the luring of DVC temporarily from RCI. Prior to that RCI had strictly enforced the no additional fee rule that is in their affiliation. They would not allow DVC to charge it while II, whose affiliation also says no fees, tells DVC "sure"! After all it's only the dues paying members that get hit not like the far more important


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Glad you had a great time at MC.  I wonder if RCI gets some kind of kickback from the daily hospitality fees that the MC charges RCI exchangers. It is really annoying that they make those charges only for RCI.



Actually they charge it to II exchanges too -but there aren't many of them as the inventory is limited to only afew specific units.

Remember that you can "thank" II for those fees as they opened that door with the DVC exchange penalty during the luring of DVC temporarily from RCI. Prior to that RCI had strictly enforced the no additional fee rule that is in their affiliation. They would not allow DVC to charge it while II, whose affiliation also says no fees, tells DVC "sure"! After all it's only the dues paying members that get hit not like the far more important developers!


----------



## jackio (Jul 11, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Actually they charge it to II exchanges too -but there aren't many of them as the inventory is limited to only afew specific units.
> 
> Remember that you can "thank" II for those fees as they opened that door with the DVC exchange penalty during the luring of DVC temporarily from RCI. Prior to that RCI had strictly enforced the no additional fee rule that is in their affiliation. They would not allow DVC to charge it while II, whose affiliation also says no fees, tells DVC "sure"! After all it's only the dues paying members that get hit not like the far more important



I just checked into MC Penthouse Suites today through an II exchange.  There was no mention of a hospitality fee either on my confirmation or at the front desk upon check in.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 11, 2010)

what was interesting in all or most of the ads listed in the link above you get 7 days split up in various ways but NEVER dec 30,31 or jan 1.. 

who get those days.. ???  I bet they are rented for 1500 or so a night,.. still have to wonder about that for sure.. plus 1600 or more for MF..  DAM...


----------



## bdh (Jul 25, 2010)

jackio said:


> I just checked into MC Penthouse Suites today through an II exchange.  There was no mention of a hospitality fee either on my confirmation or at the front desk upon check in.



To confirm what Jackio said - we just spent a week in the MC Penthouse Suites via an II exchange - amount due at check out: $0.00.

The daily fees are only on RCI exchanges.


----------



## Michael10019 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Manhattan club*

_Soliciting sales is not permitted on this forum. If you wish to contact posters privately, click on their name and send a private message._


----------



## mike130 (Jul 30, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> what was interesting in all or most of the ads listed in the link above you get 7 days split up in various ways but NEVER dec 30,31 or jan 1..
> .



I believe they sold a New Years package that included those three nights.


----------



## stevens397 (Aug 3, 2010)

As a former owner who sold my unit on eBay, I can promise you that anyone who wants a unit can get one for free.  There are tons of owners who want to be relieved of the burden of ownership since:

1. Fees have escalated madly and rooms now go for over $300/night based on annual fees

2. Instead of calling for a two-day weekend a few months in advance, you now have to call exactly 9 months out and hope nothing comes up in your life.  If something does, you will not be able to reschedule before your year ends and you lose the days due to lack of availability.  As one poster wrote, the fact that nights are available for rental from the developer is maddening.

3. A board of 7 people of whom 4 are controlled by the developer means he is the czar and there is no recourse.  It also explains why the developer management fee is 20%, well in excess of industry norms.

4. Owners cannot even give their units back to the developer.  There are plenty in foreclosure.

My message - steer clear.  The only real happy people are the ones who trade in.   Over my years of ownership, I have seen the place go downhill but the location is fabulous.


----------



## vkhome (Aug 3, 2010)

How easy is it to just rent from an owner?  My daughter just moved to Manhattan and when we visit, we will need to stay elsewhere as her place is teeny, tiny.  Is renting a few days at MC possible and cheaper than a NYC hotel?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2010)

vkhome said:


> How easy is it to just rent from an owner?  My daughter just moved to Manhattan and when we visit, we will need to stay elsewhere as her place is teeny, tiny.  Is renting a few days at MC possible and cheaper than a NYC hotel?



Extremely easy as many are looking to recoup at least some fees. We gave up trading for MC almost 7 years ago in favor of renting as there are no bogus fees as there are with trades and you can have much more control over what you get. Usually at a very low price (below simple annual paid fees in many cases). Great way to get a place to stay in NYC at a good nightly rate.


----------



## vkhome (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, John.  I'll check it out.
Joanne


----------



## stevens397 (Aug 5, 2010)

Check out www.redweek.com for a slew of available rentals through owners.  Sadly, most are willing to rent for less than they pay per day in maintenance fees.  Owners of 1 bedroom units are already paying over $300 per night.  

I would advise people to look at the London/NYC hotel instead.  2 blocks away, all suites and often available for $299 per night for true luxury.  Book thru AMEX and you'll get free breakfast.

The dramatic increase in maintenance fees here and in other places (like Hawaii) is the reason people are giving them away for much, much less than they paid - the investment is gone and they can no longer afford the annual charges.  I remember when we bought our first timeshare - the main argument was that hotel prices would escalate with inflation but we were locking in our future vacation prices.  Yeah right!


----------

